# Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real” [Nano tutorial]



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2009)

*Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real” *

Cuando aparece algún diseño de PCB en Internet y NO esta en formato .PDF o .DOC
Se nos plantea el problema de llevarlo al tamaño “Real” al que debe ser impreso.

Trataré de explicar mi método, para lo cual le “Robe” (Pero con buena intención) el diseño de esta placa al colega “Tupolev” que justamente no está a tamaño real.

​
Para llevar a tamaño “Real” de impresión necesitamos algunas cosas, a saber: 
1) Una PC
2) El archivo gráfico de la placa que puede ser en formato JPG, BMP, Etc.
3) Algún programa de diseño gráfico que permita tomar medidas sobre la imagen representada, yo empleo el CorelDraw.
4) También se puede emplear un programa de diseño de PCB´s que nos permita “Poner” como fondo del diseño nuestro archivo en formato gráfico.

Para ajustar el tamaño, si tenemos por ejemplo el CorelDraw directamente tomamos la medida de un componente conocido, en el caso de la figura un IC de 8 patas, el espaciado “Estándar” entre patas es de 2,54 mm , si son 4 patas por lado tendremos un espaciado entre las patas extremo-extremo de 2,54 * 3 = 7,62 mm, esta será nuestra medida “Patrón”, conociendo este valor a tamaño “Real” solo es cuestión de ir agrandando o achicando (Ambos sentidos al mismo tiempo) hasta que la imagen del DIP “Mida” los 7,62 mm.

​

Una vez ajustada, se imprime a papel y de allí al cobre.

*NO tenemos el CorelDraw*

Nos valemos entonces (Por ejemplo) del PCBWizard y seguimos los siguientes pasos:
1) Nos vamos a la barra de herramientas --> Insert --> Picture --> From File, al darle “Clic” aparece un buscador, con este buscamos y abrimos el archivo gráfico de la PCB que se establecerá como imagen “Sobre” la PCB
2) Nosotros NO queremos que la imagen quede “Sobre” la PCB, porque taparía todo el diseño.
3) Para corregir esto nos colocamos con el cursor del Mouse sobre la imagen --> Botón derecho --> Layer --> y seleccionamos “Graphic Background”, esto “Coloca” la imagen como “Fondo” del diseño.
4) El PCBWizard posee por “Default” *ajuste a grilla (Snap to Grid)*, hay que quitarlo para permitir movimientos más precisos de la imagen y los futuros componentes y/o PAD´s que agregaremos, entonces nuevamente con el botón derecho y cursor “Fuera” de la imagen nos vamos a: Gris/Snap --> Quitamos el tilde a: Snap to Grid, de esta forma se podrá mover tanto el gráfico  como los componentes con total libertad.
5) Siempre con la misma PCB del ejemplo, “Cargamos” desde la galería de componentes un diseño DIP 8 y lo “Montamos” sobre el gráfico.

​

6) Vamos ajustando el tamaño del gráfico moviendo desde alguna de las esquinas hacia adentro o afuera hasta lograr que la imagen correspondiente al DIP 8 del gráfico coincida en tamaño con la del diseño del DIP 8.
7) Ajustado el tamaño tenemos 2 opciones: “Borramos” el diseño de DIP 8 que agregamos e imprimimos o dibujamos la PCB completa por sobre el gráfico usando este como referencia.

​
________________________________________________________

*Como ingresar un dibujos Sprint Layout y ajustar a tamaño "Real"*

Para ingresar el diseño en formato gráfico al Sprint-Layout debes seguir los siguientes pasos:

01) Debes transformar el dibujo a formato .BMP (Indispensable) esto lo haces con algún programa de edición gráfica.

02) Abres el Sprint-Layout le das click a la pestaña "Scanned copy" (Es la que parece un pedazo de impreso) 

​
03) Dentro de esta pantalla le das click a "Board Side 2"

04) Le das click a "Load Bitmap" buscas en el directorio y/o sub directorio la imagen que deseas ingresar al diseñador.

05) Una vez encontrada y seleccionada la imagen cierras la pantalla "Scanned copy"

06) Abres la pestaña de la librería de componentes y buscas dentro de esta alguno que exista también en el dibujo, cuanto mas patas o mas grande mejor será el ajuste.

07) Cargas el componente al diseño.

08) Vuelves a abrir la pestaña "Scanned copy", con "Resolution" ajustas el tamaño de la imagen hasta que el tamaño del componente coincida con el tamaño del componente de la librería.

​
09) Con X-Offset e Y-Offset ajustas la posición del dibujo a la cuadrícula, disminuyendo el espaciado de la cuadrícula tienes mejor aproximación.

10) Una vez que ajustaste posición y tamaño, cierras la pestaña y te pones a dibujar el impreso.

11) Si quieres ir viendo tu diseño sin que aparezca el dibujo, para mayor claridad, abres nuevamente la pestaña "Scanned copy" y retiras el tilde a "Show Bitmap"

​____________________________________________________________

Si no entendiste “Nada” a no preocuparse, yo tampoco.

Como siempre: Si la información es útil, las cuentas de la Fogonazo INC, alojadas en “Islas Gran Caimán”, están abiertas las 25 Hs. del día, incluso de noche para recibir sus contribuciones.
Si la información NO es útil, a no preocuparse, las cuentas igualmente aceptan contribuciones.


----------



## cejas99 (Dic 17, 2009)

Muy util la información, muchas gracias


----------



## santiago61 (Dic 17, 2009)

Gracias fogonazo...tremendo aporte muy util la informacion, algo asi se me ocurrio que podia hacer con el pcb Wizard,pero tenia el problema de la imagen tapaba el diseño del pcb es decir quedaba arriba del diseño, no sabia sobre el Graphic Background jeje. Gracias Fogo!


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 17, 2009)

muy buen tutorial pasame tu numero de cuenta jeje


----------



## gca (Dic 18, 2009)

Me acabo de enterar lo del pcbwizard. Muy Bueno.

Saludos


----------



## Gonzalonal (Dic 18, 2009)

muchas gracias fogonazo..yo estaba tratando de redimensionarlo con paint :S
saludos


----------



## saiwor (Dic 18, 2009)

Fogo... interesante... auque lo lei muy rapido,,, por ya tengo un previo conocimiento sobre ese tema.
yo hago mis PCB en coreldraw asi se hace mas facil "calcar" el PCB.

Esa misma tecnica aplique para calcar el PCB de "transmisor fm de veronica" como estaba en la web la imagen.

========================================================

Aporto, creo que es mi primer aporte.
aqui les adjunto algunos ejercicios, esta en formato corelDRAW X3.


----------



## ramiro77 (Jul 27, 2010)

Recién leo el tutorial, si bien mi cuenta de usuario tiene unos cuantos meses, recién ahora comencé a usar el foro.
Espectacular el tutorial con el PCB wizard, no conocía el método, me simplificó un montón el escalado para los PCBs.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## g.corallo (Jul 27, 2010)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Recién leo el tutorial, si bien mi cuenta de usuario tiene unos cuantos meses, recién ahora comencé a usar el foro.
> Espectacular el tutorial con el PCB wizard, no conocía el método, me simplificó un montón el escalado para los PCBs.
> Muchas gracias!




hola bienvenido al foro aca te dejo el link de otro tutorial para los pdf de pcbs: Tutorial: Exportar e Imprimir en Formato PDF
saludos.


----------



## tatajara (Nov 30, 2010)

jajaja mira vos yo que tanto me rompí la cabeza para hacer eso y era tan simple jajaja
Gracias fogonazo me diste un empujón jajaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2010)

Gracias

Otro programa que permite colocar una imagen y dibujar sobre esta la PCB es el *Sprint-Layout*


----------



## clother (Mar 22, 2011)

hermano fogonazo ese tutorial esta rebuenisimo esta de orden.. gracias por el aporte haciendo las cosas paso a áso todo se entiende


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2011)

clother dijo:


> hermano fogonazo ese tutorial esta rebuenisimo esta de orden.. gracias por el aporte haciendo las cosas paso a áso todo se entiende



  !        Gracias          ¡


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 25, 2011)

Amigo Fogonazo, gracias por el tutorial, queria pedirte un favor adicional, puedes indicar los pasos basicos, para trabajar en ese montaje de imagenes con el Sprint-Layout?, gracias de antemano


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 25, 2011)

MUy bueno, realmente me daba dolores de cabeza hacerlo, bienvenida la aspirina, muy bueno, chauuuuuuu


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 2, 2011)

alguien conocera sobre el montaje o sobreposicion de imagenes en Sprint Layout?,agradecre el apoyo, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> alguien conocera sobre el montaje o sobreposicion de imagenes en Sprint Layout?,agradecre el apoyo, saludos



Acabo de agregarlo al principio del post


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 3, 2011)

Fogonazo, muchas gracias por el aporte, me avergonce pensando que hice una solicitud demas, al encontrar el tutorial al principio y pensar que no lo habia visto, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Fogonazo, muchas gracias por el aporte, me avergonce pensando que hice una solicitud demas, al encontrar el tutorial al principio y pensar que no lo habia visto, saludos



Por eso lo aclaré en mi comentario anterior. 

Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real” [Nano tutorial]


----------



## marke20 (Ago 13, 2011)

Muy bueno, yo hacia eso usando el Photoshop, es lo que tenia instalado jeje. Ahora entiendo porque la gente se enoja cuando alguien pide las medidas del PCB, esta mas claro que el agua!


----------



## BKAR (Ago 14, 2011)

Tenia ese Problema cuando mandaba a imprimir mis PCBs...el problema era que siempre le ajustaban la resolucion, y al final quedaba cualquier cosa menos 1:1... luego aprendi..
imprimir 1:1 nunca en word siempre en pdf


----------



## Holas (Sep 17, 2011)

Fogonazo , te hago una pregunta, una vez, que emprolijas 1 capa o cara, como haces para comparar , con la otra , principalmente el integrado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2011)

Holas dijo:


> Fogonazo , te hago una pregunta, una vez, que emprolijas 1 capa o cara, como haces para comparar , con la otra , principalmente el integrado?



Casi cualquier programa de diseño de PCB´s te dibuja los agujeros en ambas caras, una ves que dibujaste la primera, ajustas a esta el archivo gráfico de la segunda cara.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2011)

hay mi Dios !!!!!!!!!!!!!

fogonazo...........la distancia que nos recorre........

yo me iba a la casa de fotocopias y le decia :
amplia 30% 
un poquito mas 
otro poquito 





si, tomaba como referencia un ci , eso si.

yo aprendi a usar el paint y estoy satisfecho creo que hasta que el atorrante de bill gates lo haga obsoleto .


----------



## Holas (Sep 17, 2011)

Fogonazo , cuando pongo los dos pcbs,para compararlos , uno solo quedan los pads , no quedan caminos ni nada.Porque sucede.Bill gates , fue un tranfuga


----------



## ugt (May 1, 2012)

hola a todos!! me gustaría aprender mas de corel draw 13 español ya que yo lo he usado un par de beses y lo encuentro genial, para pcb pero no encuentro ese tipo de ayuda ò tutorial  alguien lo tiene para este fin (pcb)? agradecere ayuda......


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 26, 2012)

No sé de tutorial para PCBs. Pero hay un programa especial para hacer PCBs con Corel. Buacá en Google: Merlin, que es el autor y te aparecerá algo. Yo no lo uso porque hago los pcb con los programas específicos, pero luego los paso al Corel para corregirlos si hace falta y darles las medidas exactas. En las fotocopiadoras tienen el Corel y te lo sacan perfecto. Eso sí, siempre hay que estar renegando porque te lo sacan gris y no bien negro para el proceso del planchado.


----------



## TULLIO (Jul 30, 2012)

Hola a todos. me pregunto, que tal si calculamos el porcentaje a ampliar ,tomando como referencia el que tenga la distancia entre terminales de un integrado y hacemos la ampliascion en una fotocopiadora? Uso este metodo hace mucho tiempo y no tuve nunca problemas.


----------



## pip (Jul 30, 2012)

yo hacia asi hacia el circuito en el pcb wizard pongo 100% zoom, apreto Print para sacar una imagen a la pantalla ) abro paint pego la imagen y recorto todo menos el circuito a imprimir despues achico desde la punta de la oja a medida del la imagen vas a imagen atributos ya esta siempre me salio despues pongo imagenes


----------



## cmdreamer (Jul 30, 2012)

Para ser un nano-tutorial está excelentemente explicado. Me será muy útil en mis andanzas con los PCB que encuentre en la red.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## yamilo12 (Feb 27, 2013)

jejeje y si la imagen esta al reves osea de frente que hacemos ??? este es mi gran problema


----------



## nuk (Abr 19, 2013)

no había visto este aporte fogonazo, excelente trabajo
yo en particular uso el sprint Layout que es muy flexible  

a todo esto tenemos la opción de exportarlo en .pdf con algún programa o directamente a la impresora.
facilita mucho el trabajo de hacerlo en word mediante las reglas, claro todo esto, solo si el archivo cuenta con la información de las medidas.(solía recurrir a este método antes de conocer el sprint layout)

saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 20, 2013)

Al PDF le desconfío porque en las fotocopiadoras lo tienen casi siempre mal seteado y no te salen en su medida los PCB. Solo confío en el Corel. Solo con dos líneas guías a la medida, acomodan todo el PCB.


----------



## nuk (Abr 20, 2013)

yo le suelo decir el la muchacha que imprime  :babear: , que lo ponga en tamaño real o a escala sin recortes ni nada
pero eso si tengo que estar pendiente antes que lo imprima por que sino, las "x" placas salen mal 

PSD: algunos expertos en el rubro no lo abren en pdf (a pesar que el archivo tenga esa extensión)
y lo ponen en el corel o algún otro editor, bueno yo digo mientras lo imprima bien, no hay problema. 

_parece que esta parte del proceso suele salirse de nuestras manos al monento de realizar impresos  _

saludos..!!


----------



## Gustavoj (Jul 25, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Acabo de agregarlo al principio del post



Vi un par de videos del Sprint-Layout, pero solo lo consegui en Ruso, alguno de ustedes me podria decir como cambiar el idioma o de donde bajarlo en ingles??

GRACIASSSSSS


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 10, 2018)

Hola fogonazo
Y si el circuito está en PDF pero 
Al imprimir me sale grande 

Cómo lo adapto a tamaño real 

Y como lo puedo invertir en espejo 

Ya que con el nuevo adobe reader no se como usarlo 

Ando desactualizado


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2018)

Hay programas pequeños que te bajan todas las imágenes de un pdf al formato que quieras y de ahí el Paint 

Los buscás cómo "de pdf a jpg"  o a png mejor


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 10, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay programas pequeños que te bajan todas las imágenes de un pdf al formato que quieras y de ahí el Paint
> 
> Los buscás cómo "de pdf a jpg"  o a png mejor




Gracias 
En estos días lo checare


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2018)

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Hola fogonazo
> Y si el circuito está en PDF pero
> Al imprimir me sale grande
> 
> ...


El propio Adobe Reader permite copiar al porta-papeles una imagen con la opción de *Cámara fotográfica.*
Una ves copiado lo insertas en cualquier programa de diseño gráfico.
Yo empleo el PhotoLine 18.51, es una versión algo vieja, pero *NO *se necesita mas, este es rápido y muy liviano.
Lo guardo como archivo JPG y luego hago el procedimiento descrito en el tema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2018)

Uuuyyyyy que complicado!!!!!
El foxit reader pesa nada, te permite leer cualquier pdf del planeta y te deja fijar cualquier escala de impresion.


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2018)

No es así Doc
Vamos por parte dijo Jack.....
Al tomar la instantanea como bien digo @Fogonazo te quedan dos caminos, ya que se copia al portapapeles
1_opción: vas a imprimir y seleccionas escala personalizada, elejis la escala  y listo!!!! (Hace rato que se puede hacer eso)
2_ opción: pegarlo en cualquier otro programa como el irfanview que te permite ajustar la escala proporcional o individual X e Y lo imprimís o lo guardas como pdf o el formato que más te guste.
Otra opción: lo abrís con el irfanview elegís escalarlo como te guste lo imprimís directamente, lo guardas como pdf o el formato que te guste 
Es muy simple y para nada complicado, extremadamente sencillo diría yo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2018)

Que es lo que no es asi?
Por que pretenden capturar la imagen de un pdf para imprimirla a escala con otro soft cuando se puede hacer desde el mismo lector???
Eso es lo que estoy diciendo...y lo he hecho muchas veces !!

Si quieren guardar solamente la imagen ya es otra hiatoria, pero no es lo que preguntaron.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2018)

No no estamos comprendiendo 

Desde el archivo PDF se puede imprimir a cualquier escala  mediante Adobe o utilitario de impresora 

Pero ¿ Y cual es esa escala ?, 100%, 105%, 98%  

La idea es poder medir antes de imprimir o ajustar el tamaño según el tamaño de un componente conocido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

También se puede imprimir cualquier papelucho , medir y corregir ¿ No ?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> También se puede imprimir cualquier papelucho , medir y corregir ¿ No ?





Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . La idea es poder medir *antes de imprimir* o ajustar el tamaño según el tamaño de un componente conocido.



Una impresión mas o una impresión menos no hace mayor diferencia, pero en general son varias hasta dar con el tamaño exacto ---> Gasto de papel + Gasto tóner


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

Por eso , lo imprimís , le ponés el integrado encima, ohhhhhh no coincide  , corregís tamaño , volvés a poner integrado encima , y así infinitamente MUAJAJAJAJ


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2018)

No hace falta hacer eso es mucho más simple, lo haces una sola vez medis aplicas regla de tres o proporciones como más o guste entonces sabes en cuanto hay que agrandar, un 5%, un 3% un 12% el valor que sea, se lo sumas a 100 y pones ese valor donde se elije la escala y listo!!!!
por ejemplo necesito agrandar un 17% en escala personalizada pones 117% y te sale joya!!
no hace falta andar desperdiciando papel ni toner
Hay otra forma como esta en el portapapeles, lo habris con cualquier programa de edicion de dibujos vectoriales que te permitan medir o ver el tamaño en milimetro/pulgadas, haces las correciones allí e imprimis con el tamaño correcto
El irfanview te permite redimensionar en pixeles en milímetros o pulgadas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2018)

Para cualquier chip:

Se busca una figura como esta:








Se miran la dimensiones.
Se imprime el PCB al tamaño que tenga (100%).
Se compara la distancia entre agujeros con la dimension leida.
Se aplica regla de 3 para determinar la escala.
Se imprime de nuevo a la escala correcta.

Gasto total: una hoja deperdiciada.


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2018)

Es lo que dije en el post anterior!!!!
Ni siquiera hace falta utilizar una hoja nueva, siempre queda alguna de algo que salio mal y se puede utilizar el reverso, siempre hay hojas para borrador... el gasto sera toner..... para la prueba imprimir con una calidad legible pero que no sea la mas alta para no desperdiciar toner sobre todo cuando  el diseño tiene muchas áreas cobreadas


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 11, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Uuuyyyyy que complicado!!!!!
> El foxit reader pesa nada, te permite leer cualquier pdf del planeta y te deja fijar cualquier escala de impresion.




Wooow. Muchas gracias amigo 
Excelente dato 
A probarlo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 11, 2018



Fogonazo dijo:


> El propio Adobe Reader permite copiar al porta-papeles una imagen con la opción de *Cámara fotográfica.*
> Una ves copiado lo insertas en cualquier programa de diseño gráfico.
> Yo empleo el PhotoLine 18.51, es una versión algo vieja, pero *NO *se necesita mas, este es rápido y muy liviano.
> Lo guardo como archivo JPG y luego hago el procedimiento descrito en el tema.




Gracias fogonazo 
Veré cuál es más rápido y mejor


----------



## aquileslor (May 11, 2018)

Buenazo, Fogo. Como siempre claro y conciso. Yo siempre use el Corel Draw. Incluso todos los circuitos los llevo al corel para la impresion. Pero vos les das varias alternativas, que cada cual elija la que mas le guste.


----------



## gevv (Sep 28, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si no entendiste “Nada” a no preocuparse, yo tampoco.


😆😆

Gracias por compartir. La sugerencia de Coreldraw funcionó para mí (_para una operación diferente_)


----------

